# 24x7 Torrent downloading solution. Budget: 3K



## TechnoFan (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a 24x7 torrent downloading solution, without having to switch on my PC thus eating as less power as possible and reducing my electricity bill. I did some research only to end up confused by plethora of ways to achieve the same.

At the moment, I'm using my medium-end gaming PC+BSNL home UL 750 plan+Dlink DSL-502T router for downloading stuffs.

My budget is around 3K. One option that sounds plausible to me is buying a wireless router with inbuilt torrent client capabilities(such as ASUS RT-N13U?). It should have features such as ability to attach to my external 160GB USB HDD(to save the torrent downloads and transfer it later to my PC/laptop).

I've never set up anything like this before, so, please bear out with my noobish queries here. Is buying a wifi router the best option(if yes, then which model?) or are there better alternative out there in this budget?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Get TPLINK TL-WR1043ND router and you can install DD-WRT firmware to make it act as a torrent client. Google it, you get lot of information on the same.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

^      +1

^      +1


----------



## A_ashish_A (Aug 9, 2012)

Can anyone plz give any link where it can be purchased online?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2012)

TP-Link : TL-WR1043ND : Ultimate wireless N Gigabit Router - www.deltapage.com
online prices are a bit higher.check here to see if any dealer is near your location:
Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Available at ebay.in


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 9, 2012)

@ OP - you got a PM


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 9, 2012)

HI OP but this is router without *MODEM* So be sure to get a ADSL2+ Modem b4 Getting this!


----------



## TechnoFan (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ Wait a second. Isn't Dlink DSL-502T a ADSL router/*modem*?
So won't buying a Wifi router(lets say TP LINK TL-WR1043ND or ASUS RT-N13U) and using it in conjunction with Dlink DSL-502T modem should suffice?

Also one of my friend strongly suggest to stay away from TP Link routers and buy ASUS RT-N13U B1 for  my wifi+torrent needs. Is it advisable to buy ASUS RT-N13U B1? Sorry, but I'm a total beginner in networking area. :/


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 10, 2012)

TP link routers are really good. Its a VFM product. Cant comment on ASUS routers though.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

Tp-Link provides best VFM Modem/Routers



TechnoFan said:


> ^^ Wait a second. Isn't Dlink DSL-502T a ADSL router/*modem*?
> So won't buying a Wifi router(lets say TP LINK TL-WR1043ND or ASUS RT-N13U) and using it in conjunction with Dlink DSL-502T modem should suffice?
> 
> Also one of my friend strongly suggest to stay away from TP Link routers and buy ASUS RT-N13U B1 for  my wifi+torrent needs. Is it advisable to buy ASUS RT-N13U B1? Sorry, but I'm a total beginner in networking area. :/


TP-Link looks cool w/ it 3 Antenna lol!!!  Yeah u can use that DLINK modem!


----------



## Renny (Aug 10, 2012)

Can a cheap WiFi Android tablet be used as a 24x7 download center?

And for the OP's setup a USB equipped router is needed along with external HDD right? Can a pendrive be used instead of a external HDD?


----------



## TechnoFan (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah, thanks. But guess, I'll go with Asus RT-N13U Rev.B1 router as one my friend have a spare one. *Is this router good for my needs?*



pratyush997 said:


> TP-Link looks cool w/ it 3 Antenna lol!!!  Yeah u can use that DLINK modem!


Now, presently I use my PC(Windows 7 Ultimate) with my BSNL 750UL to connect to internet. The internet cable goes the ADSL port in the Dlink modem, one end of the Ethernet cable goes in the Ethernet port in the modem and the other end goes to the Ethenet port on my PC's motherboad. I connect to the internet via dial-up in desktop(PPPoE connection).

I've never set up wifi before, so can anyone post step by step instruction on how to set up wifi using ASUS RT-N13U+Dlink DSL-502T+BSNL 750UL?

Dlink DSL-502T from behind:
*i.imgur.com/hJ261.jpg

ASUS RT-N13U from behind:
*i.imgur.com/O2Pct.jpg

Thanks alot for replying along guys.




Xccentricity said:


> And for the OP's setup a USB equipped router is needed along with external HDD right? Can a pendrive be used instead of a external HDD?


Yes. And yea, a pendrive can be used instead of a external HDD AFAIK.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> I've never set up wifi before, so can anyone post step by step instruction on how to set up wifi ....



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/62567-setup-home-wifi-lan-share-internet-connection.html

@mods.. can you unlock the above mentioned thread?


----------



## TechnoFan (Aug 10, 2012)

^ Thanks..but a tutorial with screenshot will help alot more. Ok, here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/150870-sharing-pppoe-connection.html#post1557342, ico has posted instruction for setting up wifi(with screenshots). The steps posted there for setting up wifi will be same for my ASUS RT-N13U B1+Dlink DSL-502T+BSNL 750UL setup?

Also how to differentiate between the upgraded version, that is the B1 version of ASUS RT-N13U and the older version? Is B1 written over the box?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> ^ Thanks..but a tutorial will screenshot will alot more. Ok, here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/150870-sharing-pppoe-connection.html#post1557342, ico has posted instruction for setting up wifi(with screenshots). The steps posted there for setting up wifi will be same for my ASUS RT-N13U B1+Dlink DSL-502T+BSNL 750UL setup?
> 
> Also how to differentiate between the upgraded version, that is the B1 version of ASUS RT-N13U and the older version? Is B1 written over the box?



I couldn't look at ico post completely.. but those are the standard methods .. just check your modem/router page for similarities with the tutorial...


----------



## macho84 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi that would not work out for you. I would suggest to get a NAS from Seagate goflex Home adaptor. it supports both internal hdd and usb drives. That itself comes with linux os and it can be tweaked to run torrent 24/7 with least power. 

Try it its the best solution. one of the digit member is already selling it for 2.2k . You can save more. He also customize for you and give a pendrive if you pay 200 more with that plugged in you get the option to download unlimited files round the clock.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Aug 10, 2012)

I also have same requirement like OP to download torrent 24x7 without keeping my pc ON all the time..but I m sorry that I m unable to properly understand what all members in this thread are posting. So it'll be much appreciated if anyone tells or gives a link for a easy step by step method for our torrent downloading requirement. And what all is needed like pen drive or extrenal hard drive or modem etc..?? Also wifi is not necessary...wired connections can do..only requirement is to dnld torrent. Hope it makes clear


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

check this: Asus RT-N13U Wifi and 3G broadband router review - Tech2buzz.com


----------



## Sreekumar14378 (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks for the info @ saswat23 ..


----------



## Renny (Aug 19, 2012)

What is the difference between NAS and the Asus RT N13U router?

BUMP!

1. Using the Asus router can I connect a pen drive and download all the data to it?

2. Which built-in s/w is used for torrents, and which for direct downloads like Rapidshare etc?

3. Can it perform re-connect like JDownloader on its own?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 19, 2012)

1. Yes 
2. IMO Asus gives some software 
3. No idea 

Why dont you check youtube videos of Asus RTN13U. That will help you understand.


----------



## Renny (Aug 19, 2012)

^Whats the difference between NAS and this router? Its available at FK for 3.2K, is the pricing OK?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 20, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> install DD-WRT firmware



Installing any 3rd party firmware on any router will void warranty ?


----------



## koolent (Aug 20, 2012)

well, this is a nice thread and many people need help with this.

BTW digit can publish an article on setting up a wireless network and most importantly to write on pen drives with routers while torrent download and the bonus is that they tested many routers in a recent issue !

well, this is a nice thread and many people need help with this.

BTW digit can publish an article on setting up a wireless network and most importantly to write on pen drives with routers while torrent download and the bonus is that they tested many routers in a recent issue !


----------



## TechnoFan (Aug 23, 2012)

I had a hell of a busy week last week, so sorry for replying late guys.



macho84 said:


> Hi that would not work out for you. I would suggest to get a NAS from Seagate goflex Home adaptor. it supports both internal hdd and usb drives. That itself comes with linux os and it can be tweaked to run torrent 24/7 with least power.
> 
> Try it its the best solution. one of the digit member is already selling it for 2.2k . You can save more. He also customize for you and give a pendrive if you pay 200 more with that plugged in you get the option to download unlimited files round the clock.


Hmm, this option seems more plausible. Guess, I'll look into it.

Thanks for replying everyone.


----------



## amn87 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just wanted to say that DD WRT will not work with a modem plus  router. So one has to invest in a separate modem and router.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

^ so can u plzz suggest me a modem cheapest one....


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 27, 2012)

Linksys WRT54GL


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

^u kiding me? its 3.5k dude I want a cheapest wired modem so that I can hook it up with  a router


----------



## evil_maverick (Aug 27, 2012)

well i want to share my 2 tb ext hdd over the network by just hooking it up to the router directly......
so i guess i would be needing a router with a usb port for starters....
looking for the cheapest solution...help guys!!
thanxx


----------



## The Day Walker! (Oct 16, 2012)

got the router (ASUS RT-N13U B1) for 2950/-
updated the router with the latest firmware, 2.0.2.5F, till now working perfectly.
using my old samsung 40gb portable, 
have 2 try out the torrent download functionality.

wot r the benefits other then the above that ill get from shifting to DD-WRT ?

thanx

angel


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 16, 2012)

GEt rt-n13u b1


----------

